# Main symptoms are gas and fatigue



## drinal (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm curious because all the posts I read really stress that most people experience lots of diarrhea. I have IBS-D, but my diarrhea is mostly loose stools a few times per day. My main symptoms are: gas, bloating, burps that start half way thru a meal, major gurgling, queasiness and serious fatigue. I've started a new diet, Eating for IBS, started Citrucel daily and have ordered Caltrate so I'll let you know if things get better. But I'm wondering if others have similar symptoms, with less urgent diarrhea and lots of fatigue.


----------



## lifeinpain (Feb 16, 2011)

drinal said:


> I'm curious because all the posts I read really stress that most people experience lots of diarrhea. I have IBS-D, but my diarrhea is mostly loose stools a few times per day. My main symptoms are: gas, bloating, burps that start half way thru a meal, major gurgling, queasiness and serious fatigue. I've started a new diet, Eating for IBS, started Citrucel daily and have ordered Caltrate so I'll let you know if things get better. But I'm wondering if others have similar symptoms, with less urgent diarrhea and lots of fatigue.


Wow its like u read my mind. I was wondering why no one else has these symptoms. I have Diarrhea almost weekly and badly also, but my main symptom is bloating, gas, cramping and fatigue. I find I no longer have energy at all, must be from loosing all the nutrients I eat in my stool. I have very loose mucus like stools when its no diarrhea. I also have days of constipation.


----------



## drinal (Feb 13, 2011)

lifeinpain said:


> Wow its like u read my mind. I was wondering why no one else has these symptoms. I have Diarrhea almost weekly and badly also, but my main symptom is bloating, gas, cramping and fatigue. I find I no longer have energy at all, must be from loosing all the nutrients I eat in my stool. I have very loose mucus like stools when its no diarrhea. I also have days of constipation.


Yes the fatigue is awful, I feel so listless on some days. Last Saturday I was so tired I had to rest most of the day and even took a one hour nap, but I didn't feel rested after it. And sometimes I get these bags under my eyes and just feel wiped out. I'm a 50 year old woman (just turned!!) so I may be entering menopause and that could be complicating things. It's hard to tell which symptoms are from which issue! But this past weekend my stomach had a gnawing hunger feeling all weekend so there was definitely an IBS flare-up going on. I feel good this morning. I switched my b'fast cereal to hot oat bran instead of a Kashi multi grain about a week ago. I now get thru b'fast with only a couple of burps.







I also started drinking Citrocel and am on the Eating for IBS diet for 3 days now. That's from the book by Heather Van Vorous and seems to work so I'm giving it a try. I want my energy back!!


----------



## lifeinpain (Feb 16, 2011)

drinal said:


> Yes the fatigue is awful, I feel so listless on some days. Last Saturday I was so tired I had to rest most of the day and even took a one hour nap, but I didn't feel rested after it. And sometimes I get these bags under my eyes and just feel wiped out. I'm a 50 year old woman (just turned!!) so I may be entering menopause and that could be complicating things. It's hard to tell which symptoms are from which issue! But this past weekend my stomach had a gnawing hunger feeling all weekend so there was definitely an IBS flare-up going on. I feel good this morning. I switched my b'fast cereal to hot oat bran instead of a Kashi multi grain about a week ago. I now get thru b'fast with only a couple of burps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the book called? I'm now officially sick with the flu. I had my flu shot, so I'm wondering how I got this. I'm a nursing student (had to have a flu shot). But I'm thinking I was so low on nutrients in my body from the previous weeks episode of Diarrhea that I was more vulnerable to bugs getting a handle on my immune system. Ive been to the doctor a couple weeks back they dont seem to care about IBS. Supposed to go see a Dietician and they never called me back on that appointment or referral. Why is it we just all have to suffer in silence ???


----------

